# BMOQ for ROTP candidates with summer semesters in university



## babycake21 (3 Jan 2014)

Hey everyone,

so i have been searching around a lot and haven't found the answer to my questions.

I am currently an ROTP Nursing OCDT. I went to 2 week "orientation training" at CFLRS st-jean summer of 2013. Most of the candidates will be doing their full BMOQ in summer of 2014 when school finishes. At McGill the Nursing bachelors mandates a summer semester, making it impossible for me to do the full BMOQ in one summer. I believe the same is true for dental officers and med. I have heard from my ULO that there is a version of BMOQ that is split into 2 summers. Does anyone have any information about this or how exactly it works?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2014)

The short answer is, "it depends".  Ensure your ULO has full details about your summer semester dates; those will determine your availability and thus determine what serial of what course you'll be loaded on when.  It is possible that your dates won't align with any BOMQ availability, and that, instead, you'll spend the summer doing OJT.

But your ULO should be your first stop.


Good luck in your nursing studies, and good luck in your military career.


----------



## babycake21 (3 Jan 2014)

Thanks for your reply, very helpful 

Unfortunately my ULO is apparently responsible for too many candidates this year and is very hard to get in touch with. I guess ill find out my specific details last minute as per usual, no biggie! OJT would be fun to do though!


----------

